

Is there space for another? - pointandclick

A friend and I are looking at creating a web app and one thought was an event &#x2F; exception logging app. When we looked at the market we noticed there is a number of companies that provide such a service.<p>What are peoples thoughts on producing a product which enters an already established market?<p>What can we do to make our product stand out against others who are all ready established?
======
mattwritescode
There is always space for competition. You think with just apps how many note
taking apps are there? And more and more get added each day. I am sure all of
these apps are making money in some way. I know from family and friends that
people swap switch and change fairly regularly because an app does not have
all the futures they want.

If you take your time, figure out what the current apps are missing then
target that as a feature you should be able to make a go of it.

Simply put you will never know until you try.

------
bhhaskin
I think it really depends if you plan to copy or innovate. Google wasn't the
first search engine, but they choose to innovate rather then stick with the
status quo. It is the same for a number of successful companies.

